# Blackfin 4-27



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

We decided to take a Friday trip after many days of forecast watching. There were 3 of us, we launched out of Sherman's Cove around 6:30. The wind was kicking around 15 knots. The Mass was holding cigs and a few hard tails. We grabbed our bait and headed south.

The ride was nice for the first 8 miles, then the 1 to 2's changed to 2 to 4's. We roughed it out and made our first Trigger drop. This took about 3 minutes to limit out. We dropped 2 double rigs and pulled up 3 trigger. I guess because there are so few of them. South bound once again to look for some Scamp and mingos. The mingos had lock jaw, we only caught a few keepers but there were plenty of small ones. We caught on large Lane around 4lbs. 

We were seeing fish on top of the water chasing bait so we decided to troll some live cigs. Wasn't long until we were knocked down. At fist were though it was a large bo bo. 30 minutes into the fight on a spinner, we knew it was blackfin. We wound up catching 4, all around the 20lb range with the exception of the last one that was 25lb. As the day went on the seas laid down nice. The ride in was great, we ran 35 knots all the way back. Overall it was a great day of fishing with good friends. We did hear a distress call about a 34' Cap Horn taking on water but later into monitoring it, they were able to get it fixed.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Solid box of fish!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice job! How far out were you?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Now we're talkin. Glad you got to take that nice boat out and get some blood on the deck. Nice box of food!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Now we're talkin. Glad you got to take that nice boat out and get some blood on the deck. Nice box of food!!


Thanks Brother!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

great report. never bad when you catch tuna without really targeting them.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

4 Blackfin. Nice way to save the day.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like you had an awesome trip. We heard the same distress call. Coast Guard didn't seem to happy when he told them they figured out the problem and we're turning around to go fish. Then they asked him for the coordinates of where he would be fishing. :whistling::no:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

HRTCTLR said:


> Looks like you had an awesome trip. We heard the same distress call. Coast Guard didn't seem to happy when he told them they figured out the problem and we're turning around to go fish. Then they asked him for the coordinates of where he would be fishing. :whistling::no:


Yes, from what I gathered, he had deployed his EPIRB. Then he was going fishing. The CG didn't sound very happy.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

always a good trip with BFT in the bx :thumbup:


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

How deep/how far out did ya see those awesome BFT hitting bait?


----------

